# Bổ sung canxi cho bé sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ liệu đã đủ ???



## nhungnguyen (30/7/19)

Bổ sung canxi cho bé sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ có đủ không? Là câu hỏi mà hầu hết các mẹ đều thắc mắc. Nhiều người nghĩ rằng trẻ còn nhỏ chưa cần để phát triển chiều cao. Việc không chú trọng về dinh dưỡng của con trong giai đoạn này là một sai lầm lớn.

*Tại sao trẻ sơ sinh vẫn cần bổ sung canxi?*
Canxi thường tập trung chủ yếu ở phần khung xương (chiếm đến 90%) và răng của trẻ nhỏ. Canxi cần thiết cho sự phát triển, sự ổn định tuần hoàn nhờ hệ cân bằng canxi máu mô trong cơ thể. Tuy lượng canxi ở máu và dịch cơ thể khá ít nhưng lại giữ vai trò quan trọng cho hệ miễn dịch và đề kháng của trẻ. Nó giúp cho sự hoạt động bình thường của các cơ quan.

Trẻ bị thiếu canxi sẽ bị còi xương, còi cọc, chậm lớn, suy dinh dưỡng,…Ngược lại, trẻ được bổ sung canxi đầy đủ sẽ phát triển nhanh, khỏe mạnh và ít bệnh tật.

*Nguyên nhân gây thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh*
–    Do trẻ sinh thiếu tháng, hàm lượng canxi chưa được tổng hợp và lưu trữ đủ.

–    Trong quá trình sinh trẻ bị ngạt hoặc thiếu oxy.

–     Chế độ dinh dưỡng của mẹ không đủ chất, thiếu canxi hoặc không hấp thu được.

–     Do cơ địa trẻ không hấp thu được canxi từ sữa mẹ.

–     Thiếu vitamin D do cơ thể trẻ không tự tổng hợp được kể cả đã tắm nắng thường xuyên.

*Dấu hiệu thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh là gì?*
Việc thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh rất thường xuyên xảy ra bởi mẹ rất khó để biết được tình trạng dinh dưỡng của trẻ ở giai đoạn này vì trẻ còn quá bé. Một số dấu hiệu sau có thể không đặc trưng nhưng cũng giúp mẹ nhận biết được.

*Thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh mức độ nhẹ*
–     Thường xuyên vã mồ hôi.

–     Trẻ quấy khóc, ngủ không sâu.

–     Hay trằn trọc, gắt ngủ mà không ngủ được, thường xuyên vặn người.

–     Hay bị trớ, hay bị nấc, bú ít.

–     Không tăng cân, chậm phát triển chiều cao hoặc tăng rất ít.

*Thiếu canxi ở trẻ sơ sinh mức nặng*
–    Bỏ ti, không chịu ti sữa mẹ.

–    Thường khóc khi ngủ hoặc khó đi vào giấc ngủ.

–    Thóp mềm, sọ mềm, dễ bị bẹp 1 bên đầu.

–    Lồng ngực đỏ, tim đập nhanh.

*Bổ sung canxi cho bé sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ, con có đủ không? *
Trong thời kỳ cho con bú, mẹ cần khoảng 1000-1200 mg canxi mỗi ngày. Thường mẹ chỉ bổ sung canxi qua chế độ ăn không đủ. Mẹ nên uống thêm sữa hoặc thuốc, thực phẩm chức năng theo lời khuyên của bác sĩ.

*Bổ sung canxi cho bé sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ có sợ thừa không?*
Lượng canxi trong sữa mẹ luôn hằng định dù lượng canxi trong cơ thể mẹ tăng lên. Cơ thể mẹ có sự điều tiết tuyệt vời và ưu tiên cho đứa con của mình. Do đó, sữa mẹ là nguồn cung cấp dưỡng chất an toàn. Trẻ sơ sinh bú sữa mẹ không cần lo về việc thừa canxi hay các dưỡng chất khác.

*Mẹ làm gì để sữa có nhiều canxi bổ sung cho trẻ sơ sinh?*
Nồng độ canxi trong máu và chế độ dinh dưỡng của mẹ không chi phối lượng canxi trong sữa. Tuy nhiên, mẹ được bồi bổ đủ chất cơ thể mẹ sẽ khỏe mạnh và cung cấp đủ sữa chất lượng cho con.

*Chế độ dinh dưỡng đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của mẹ*
Mẹ bỉm sữa cần phải ăn uống khoa học giúp mẹ có một sức khỏe dồi dào. Đảm bảo cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng cho con mà mẹ không bị “bòn rút”. Một số thực phẩm dưới đây có thể giúp bạn lựa chọn dễ dàng hơn:

–   Các loại rau xanh: rong biển, rau súp lơ, cải xoăn, cải chân vịt,…

–   Các loại tôm, cá vì giai đoạn này mẹ chưa được ăn hải sản nên cá là sự lựa chọn tốt. Một số loại cá như: cá hồi, cá mòi, cá chạch,…

–   Nhiều loại hạt như: hạt óc chó, hạnh nhân, hạt dẻ,…

–   Hoa quả: kiwi, quả bưởi, quả cam, quả đu đủ,…

–   Các loại đậu: đậu đen, đậu đỏ, đậu cô ve, đậu nành.

–   Phô mai, sữa và các chế phẩm dinh dưỡng từ sữa.

*Sản phẩm bổ sung canxi, vitamin*
Khi cơ địa của mẹ không thể hấp thu tốt nguồn canxi từ thức ăn thì mẹ nên dùng thêm các chế phẩm bổ sung canxi cùng với các vitamin thiết yếu khác. Sự lựa chọn canxi cho mẹ cần được hướng dẫn bởi nhân viên y tế. Vì nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của mẹ và bé.


----------

